

Ask HN: How to know how good at coding you are? - blackrabbit

I'm a student in college, and I use to think that I was fairly good at coding. But lately, I'm not sure.<p>I was wondering if there are particularly principles of a good coder or some kind of pattern. I find myself coding well and quick when I'm interested and motivated, but other times I'm slow and just procrastinating.
======
tetha
In doubt, assume you are bad. You will fare better with that.

I guess I have to elaborate on that a bit :)

At first, if you assume you are bad at programming, you will begin to look for
reasons why you are bad. You will find them and then you can remove them, if
necessary. This will make you better.

Second, assuming you are bad removes a lot of pressure. You don't need to be
good, and it is not bad to do an occasional mistake, because you are bad.
Surprise, Surprise, bad programmers make mistakes.

Third, this assumption creates a good attitude. You won't think that that
particular habit of someone else is stupid, because it is different and you
are good, so it must be bad. No. You are bad. Maybe that little attitude of
the other person can make you a little bit better, or rather, less bad than
you are right now. Let's examine that!

And once you are firmly confirmed about how bad you are, you are a good
programmer at the same time, for the reasons above (and you will have found a
paradoxon. yay).

~~~
blackrabbit
Thanks, that was a really great response. =). Love HN.

------
whimsy
[http://www.indiangeek.net/wp-
content/uploads/Programmer%20co...](http://www.indiangeek.net/wp-
content/uploads/Programmer%20competency%20matrix.htm) may help give you some
idea, but (being a bit of a newbie coder myself) I don't know how actually
helpful it is as a diagnostic.

Your mileage may vary.

------
27182818284
Exercises in books will often have an amount of time that the problem should
take you to solve listed with the problem. Work every problem while timing
yourself. See if you are below average or above average after six months and a
couple of books that are interesting to you.

------
ashitvora
well, it's simple. if you work on something that you enjoy, you will do well.
Always set small targets. the joy of achieving those targets will motivate you
to work more.

It doesn't matter how long do you work but how often do you work. So spend
some time daily on that project rather than spending 10-15 hrs on Weekend and
not thinking about it at all during weekdays.

hth

------
metachris
Start contributing to an open source project.

------
djb_hackernews
topcoder will be able to settle the debate.

